# Old B544 - should I get some dash fans?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

We're off to Germany touring later next month, and I have noticed already driving the van around locally that the slide windows are quite far back for providing ventilation.

Do you think it's worth getting a pair of those 12v dash fans? Do other people find them necessary?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I have cab aircon in this van and still use the dash mounted fan to circulate the cool air into the rest of the habitation (especially when you have a passenger in the back slowly broiling). Just make sure that you have enough room between the drop down bed and the top of the fan if you are going to fix it permanently. 
I bought a crome two speed fan from Wilco's for less than £13, it doesn't osculate but is directional. I did have a removable clip on type which was incredibly noisy as I could never seem to get the fittings tight enough. 

Terry


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

This is the chap?

http://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/product/in-car-power/12v-deluxe-oscillating-car-fan

Look decent quality, will check the clearance tonight.

Thanks!

Jasper


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

just come back from Black forest and have no aircon. It's been incredibly hot during the day with temps up to 35. Two kids in the back were absolutely wringing after a days travel even driving with cab windows down on the motorway.

Beware of hail during the current hot weather! Our friends in Tuebingen sent a text on Sunday to say they were hit by hailstones 4-5cm in diameter which has destroyed the shingles on their house, their car windscreen, their car roof, the 70 year old vine growing in their garden. Autoglass (bizarrely called Car Glas in Germany) told them to either go to a different area to get a new windscreen or they would have to wait 2 weeks for a replacement windscreen.

Take care


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, we're going at the very end of September,so hopefully it will have cooled a little by then ......


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

HAIL...might put the fan on the roof as we are heading that way at the end of August!
Spannerhead-yes that's the one I bought and I'm pleased with it at it gives a decent blow  
The plastic ones really are cheap and nasty and don't always stick particularly well. The grills in front of the blade are extremely easy to remove if you are a determined 4 year old...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a "P" plate B544 and a couple of dash fans were, in my view, ESSENTIAL as the ventilation system is ******


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just remembered that the fan doesn't have a particularly long lead to the cigarette lighter connector. I was going to hard wire it from the live side of the driving battery (with in-line fuse) but instead spliced a length of wire in and diverted it behind the dash so that it can be connected into the cigarette socket. I thought that I may wish to run the fan from the leisure batteries so having the cigarette connector would be much easier.

Terry


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm going to hard wire them straight into the leisure battery with an in-line fuse and hide all the wiring away


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

In hot weather I always open a roof vent at the back but only the rear edge, this seems to drag the cooler air from the front right through the van as you drive along.
James


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

spannerhead said:


> I'm going to hard wire them straight into the leisure battery with an in-line fuse and hide all the wiring away


I fitted two of them to a 1989 554 several years ago, one each side on the top of the dash. Took a live feed from the leisure batt and sourced two push switches that fitted and matched the ones on the dash. End result was a couple of good fans with no excessively visible wiring and all matching switches on the dash panel.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Commuter can l pick your brains please....l am trying to work out some general black forest areas to visit next month our route is from there to Switzerland to home during next month.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

charlieivan said:


> spannerhead said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to hard wire them straight into the leisure battery with an in-line fuse and hide all the wiring away
> ...


Nice  I do like a tidy dash


----------

